# Show me your dog swimming



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The crew in 1, ...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Have lots of those!


----------



## Payton (Jan 23, 2009)

Heres my little guy, it took a pine cone to get him into the water after 3 attempts!
I tried food, toys nothing worked accept a pine cone... 

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/Goldentreasureg/?action=view&current=DSC_1061_2.jpghttp://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/Goldentreasureg/?action=view&current=DSC_1061_2.jpg


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is one of Oakly fetching a stick.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

2 of my favorites...


----------



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

Here are some pictures of Bradley at the beach. We haven't taken the new puppy, Lex, swimming yet.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Payton said:


> Heres my little guy, it took a pine cone to get him into the water after 3 attempts!
> I tried food, toys nothing worked accept a pine cone...
> 
> http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/Goldentreasureg/?action=view&current=DSC_1061_2.jpghttp://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l76/Goldentreasureg/?action=view&current=DSC_1061_2.jpg


He is very handsome!
*
Allie...*




























Her nose landed right on the floating Kong!

*Allie & Luna*



















*And just Luna...*


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is Cody and Duke:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great pictures!.
Here's Priska and Titus:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh, Laura, that shot is fantastic. Who are they left to right?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh, Laura, that shot is fantastic. Who are they left to right?


 
Zoom, Coach, Jib, Bunny, Pebbles, and Graham


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sure looks like they had a blast!

Did your pointer like to swim, too?

BTW I love the shots of Priska under water!


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are a few of Hoover and his friend Poppy.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I love this Loch Ness monster picture of Rookie from this past summer. I also found a few of Rookie's very first swim. It's hard to believe he was once that tiny!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Bonsai!!!!! RIP Jake--he was one spirited water dog. Miss ya buddy.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, all three shots of Jake are beautiful but that shot of him bodysurfing is spectacular.


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is Axel enjoying his first swim EVER in our new home. We thought we needed to coach him some but he was a natural. What we did, though, is buy him a platform for him to be able to get in and out of the pool without assistance.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Holy WOW, that surfing shot is AMAZING!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Aditya (Oct 25, 2009)

Amazing snaps all, esp. Jake's! true blue water dog!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Thanks so much for the compliments on Jake's photo. It's about 2 years old. 

We had went to the "dog beach" part of Jupiter Beach, and it's about a 2 hour or so drive from us that day--we didn't realize it at the time (although maybe we would have if we had read the weather report) that there were some choppy tides and winds. My husband's hobby is photography and Jake was his muse so he had his equipment, ready to take pictures, but he thought that Jake wouldn't want to go in such turbulent water. But Jake being Jake always had other plans and would amaze us and fortunately my husband was prepared to take the shot.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is the Roo Crew back in August


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Kayla getting used to the pool:


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Great pics everyone! They look so beautiful when they're in the water! And so happy!  Here's some of Molly...

This one is from her first swim! See the unsure look on her face! :









But after that, I couldn't keep her out the lake!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

That surf shot should be framed!.Love it!.
Looking at these pictures!.
This is why I got a golden cos they love water and retrieving and it,just,goes hand in hand!.
Gosh,I miss my girl!.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Well old Mr 3 legged Tuff wont go into water over his head so this is his idea of swimming:doh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Great shots!!!

Tuff is so funny!

I feel so sad about Priska... another Golden needs you!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sienna's first time swimming with Zwicker's Murphy up in Seattle. I was so proud of how she took to it!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Those pictures of Jake are amazing! Kudos to your husband for catching such great shots!!!

Here are some of our pack

Mira Field Training Aug 2009









Mira July '09









Barley July '09









Mira July '09


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sienna's Mom said:


> Sienna's first time swimming with Zwicker's Murphy up in Seattle. I was so proud of how she took to it!



I love watching mine swim.. they both are so naturally drawn to the water, it really is amazing how its just instinctual to them!! Sam was a water baby from puppyhood as we would take him to the beach every week the summer we brought him home. 

I love all the pics posted in this thread!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Great shots!!!
> 
> I feel so sad about Priska... another Golden needs you!


I think you are absolutely correct Jen!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


>


Wow I never noticed the "other" dog...Diesel I presume? You have wonderful looking pups there...!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

You guys have some awesome pictures. Here are a couple I really like and happen to have uploaded to photobucket already.

Comet:











Jax:


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

LOVE the muddy face! So sweet.


----------



## Wolfbag (Nov 4, 2009)

This is Riley, my in-laws' golden. He loves his pool!


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

There's not much better than goldens and water.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

*We love swimming pics!*

Everyones pictures are sooo awesome!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

The good old days























Miss T sending Topaz to investigate on what appears to be a "gator" ...












Guess it wasn't a gator


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hannah, who is Archie???

Wolfbag, welcome to the forum! Do you have a Golden too?


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Hannah, who is Archie???


He's probably a foster failure that I'm in denial about. :doh: Since I lost my second old girl (Husky cross), I've been fostering a lot more without the guilt that the fosters bother the older dogs. A lot of goldens and plenty of others. Archie is probably the most beautiful golden I've fostered (in fact I've got his pedigree and it's full of champions, he's a Feara Future Classic grandson, etc), everyone loves him, but the most difficult to place. He shown pretty problematic SA in both homes I've tried to place him with. But really minimal problems at my household. In the photos it's Boone, Arch, Arch, Arch, Boone, and the rest are a friend's golden who wasn't keen on swimming in the human pool... just like Arch who'd do the head dunk to retrieve balls that came near the edge.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Keep him!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My contribution to the thread. 

I had to put Max in she loved to swim and had GREAT style. She seemed to never get wet either. LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww, she is all dry! She is gorgeous. I cannot even imagine how you must miss her.


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is Fontana before she discovered that swimming is fun.


----------

